# plz help me and reply



## stacey99chloe (Mar 22, 2005)

ive been told i have post natal depression but i have all the sytoms of dp i look in the mirror and get shit scared and when i think who iam i get so scared does anyone eles get them feelings and i wonder who iam y was i born y iam who iam today ????????????????? plzplz help me


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I have the same thing. The only way to fight that is by ignoring such thoughts. Try to keep your mind occupied as much as possible by reading, working etc.. Don't let it just slip away from you and wonder into the unknown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

well it sounds to me like your having more dissociative problems then dp ones. Dissociation is when you dont recognize yourself in the mirror and such, and when you can't remember whether you actually did something or only thought you did. But yeah just try to distract yourself as much as possible, i use to obsess over the exact same things which caused my derealization, but after i accepted my thoughts I got over it. Even if things seem weird as they are just think to yourself "these things aren't weird, my perception OF them is just weird, nothing has changed" thats how I delt with it anyway. Wellp I hope you get better man, take it easy.


----------

